# Arizona Inverts??



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Howdy All from AZ,

I started a small website to help folks interested in the shrimp hobby as well as to help share with others in the hobby as my tanks become over stocked.

I have been down with serious shrimpatosis for just over a year now and have 21 tanks going now with no end in sight.....:help::hihi::hihi:

Anyway stop in and have a look, still have lots of work to do so bear with me :icon_roll

http://www.arizonainverts.com

Nope not gonna be the "Shrimp King" just passionate about the hobby and want to share info as I learn...Share shrimp too....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good. I need to make a website this summer as well...

-Andrew


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done I love it!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

nice!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks good. One thing I would change is the picture links. When you click one you have to click back to get back to the menu. ever think of using frames or popup windows for the pics? Would make it simpler for the visitor.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you for the comments and I have changed the species info to bring up a new window....

Bill


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

southerndesert said:


> Nope not gonna be the "Shrimp King" Bill


 Lies!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

For people who are thinking of starting up a content heavy site, I'd recommend using JOOMLA.
http://www.joomla.org/

it's really nice and is user friendly. You will need a little technical help at start up. If you know php & mysql, you'll be fine.


----------

